# 1st Competiton! Q view!



## dean74 (Jul 2, 2012)

Did my first competition over the weekend. It was just an amateur comp, cooking ribs and chicken. Ended up taking second overall. I was beyond happy with that! Thanks to everyone who posts on here! I have learned a ton off of these forums and appreciate it very much!e


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

Dean, congrats on the competition....  Your entries are looking good.....  Dave


----------



## jimf (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats! 2nd overall in your first Comp is pretty amazing.  What were your individual finishes?


----------



## jack07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats...they look great!


----------



## raymo76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dude, very good! Congrats!!


----------



## skull fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Dean congratulations! Awsome.., would you mind sharing a short equipment list or supplies you brought, which smoker did you use? Asking myself what does it take to participate in local events like yours, sounds fun and rewarding. 2nd!! Wow, tells u r going in the right direction! Peace out!


----------



## jimf (Jul 6, 2012)

I would like to do a Armature comp like this but everything around me is KCBS.  I need to suck it up and just enter.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice - congrats on the great work


----------



## dean74 (Jul 6, 2012)

@Skull Fish, Here is a picture of my set up for this competition. I didnt take too much I have a plastic cabinet that I keep everything I use when im cooking in the back yard so I just tossed that in the truck with the two 55 gallon drum smokers. The night before the comp I just went through every step I do for ribs and chicken and made sure I had everything to make them. It was a fun experience and I cant wait to do another one!


----------



## piaconis (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome Q!  Congrats!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 6, 2012)

2 place overall with a pair of UDS. Just goes to show that you don't need no fancy smoker to compete and win.

Fantastic job Dean!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome congrats!!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet!looks great.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 6, 2012)

great job! someday i hope to be brave enough to try a competition one day!


----------



## alelover (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job. Food looks great. In a UDS no less.


----------



## berninga87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks great and congratulations!


----------



## yeagermeisterct (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------

